# mitsu turbo



## jmcmanus1 (Jul 17, 2002)

i have a chance to get a turbo from an eclipse pretty cheap and was wondering if i could order the hotshot turbo kit minus the turbo, and have it work. i know i would need new flanges in a couple spots. but besides that, would it work ok?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

If you get the right flange for the mitsu turbo, it will possibly work.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you're going to get the hotshot kit, just get the whole hotshot kit. the turbo included is far better and they probably wouldn't knock much off the price.


----------



## jmcmanus1 (Jul 17, 2002)

if the kit is $4000, i am getting the turbo for $300, and they take $500 off for no turbo that is still $200 in savings. im not that rich where i could throw away $200


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

your gonna get a used MITSU turbo for $300, when you can get a T25 for waaaaaaaaaay cheaper, and it will bolt right up? hmmm


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The mods to the manifold will cost alot to have done and when you are finished, you will have a used turbo cobbled to a manifold and maybe save $100 in the process-if you are lucky! A good fabricator doesn't come cheap after all-especially since a stainless manifold will need to be TIG welded, not just MIG'd.If you are gonna spend all that money for the kit, saving $200 is false economy to put a used turbo on it that could have issues and at worst disintegrate and destroy your engine. Now for a ghetto setup, the Mitsu TDO4 is a good choice since you have to fab everything yourself anyways, but not a good choice to mate to an already good kit.


----------



## silvernismo (Jun 27, 2004)

whats up people
im new to nissans but not turbos and imports i have brought a few gsxs to the high 10s so please bear with me.

You can get about any small turbo and it will work great for you
however,

1 without extensive modification to your engine you can only run 5-7 lbs

2 all you need in a nutshell is 

a turbo & nessary electronics
b fuel pump & injectors
c head gasket
d managment
e manifold & exhaust 
f piping ic and paitence

3 now comes the hard part fitment

4 make sure that you have time lots and lots of time


a mitsu td04 is the base turbo for the auto 2.0 its the smallest one mitsu make and it is very i mean VERY efficiant at 7-9 lbs

so it would work great dont worry about the stainless its too expensive to start with.

thanx


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

garrett turbos are a lot more numerous and much more popular and easy for use with Nissans. this is well known.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> your gonna get a used MITSU turbo for $300, when you can get a T25 for waaaaaaaaaay cheaper, and it will bolt right up? hmmm


Where can you find a cheap turbo like you say???
I got my father in New Jersey looking around for som eturbo and he couldn't find one yet. Please help me if you can!!!


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey, guys I run the eclipse turbo on my car, I got mine for a song on dsmtrader.com. They work alright, but you got to change the wastegate or bend it. Mine is from a 98 gsx. I fabed everything, too. Always go jwt for tuning.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I am running a T25 from a 2nd gen eclipse, the biggest obstacle in fitting the turbo besides the proprietary Mitsubishi flanges was the orientation of the compressor output. I also had to modify the waste gate like sliverstar mentioned. I clocked the compressor housing and re-mounted the waste gate as well as reoriented the compressor outlet elbow.
-dave


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

You can buy the flanges from many places burns stainless or rre. But, it'll be a pain to modify the hotshot one. if you decide to use it, have a mani made, it's just simpler. A good metal worker can mimic the hotshot one. Money money though just buy their whole kit.


----------

